# Recommend Book(s)



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Before I start up my 65 G (246 L) tank, I'd like to read a book or two on planted aquariums. Have you a suggestion? How about a magazine sold in the United States (New York) that I can subscribe to?

I usually read forums on the internet for the latest information and product recommendations, but it would be nice to have a good book for reference.

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I like my book- Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann. Sure like you say I could have found the information on the web but it is hard to take the web to the local aquarium store to cross check the labeling.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

She has a new book out called Planted Aquariums. I haven't read it, but it got good reviews in The Aquatic Gardener.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

There is a good online article or two as well 

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/

Ben


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first two books where: "Aquarium Plants Manual" by Ines Scheurmann and "Plants for your Aquarium" by Wolfgang Gula. I recommend these for the beginner because they are easy to understand, don't get too scientific and are cheap.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The Scheurmann book is indeed a very good, basic book. The Amano books are great for inspiration and the original Kasselmann book for learning about IDs and physiology, etc.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Also look at youtube under "how to plant a tank" and you should get some good info


----------

